# $10,000 reward for missing NSW reptiles



## News Bot (Jul 18, 2013)

TIME is running out for NSW authorities to find 23 reptiles stolen over the weekend, with keepers warning they will die without specialised care.






border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |
















| valign="'middle'" | 
|-














*Published On:* 18-Jul-13 02:56 PM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## harlemrain (Jul 18, 2013)

People frustrate me  hope the reptiles are being taken care of. Though they probably aren't


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 18, 2013)

half of them are probably already dead or sold. Who knows.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 18, 2013)

It is sad that they need to part with/offer that money for the return of the reps when it could be better spent on caring for the animals or invested in their other projects( not saying not to try and get them back). Then again the whole situation sux.


----------



## champagne (Jul 18, 2013)

Most would already be sold to people who know how to look after them.


----------



## Craigo (Jul 18, 2013)

Disgusting act by brainless, gutless idiots. Hope they are found safe n sound.


----------



## phatty (Jul 18, 2013)

btsmorphs said:


> Most would already be sold to people who know how to look after them.


Totally agree 
people don't go after this stuff because it is easy they go after it because they know what they are


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jul 18, 2013)

It is a real shame, I really feel sorry for the staff at the reptile park. I also feel sorry for the herps that were stolen
Very gutless act and heard it most likely is an inside job which is even more gutless.

Hope they are safely returned however doubt they would still be just lying around


----------



## KingSirloin (Jul 18, 2013)

Almost sounds like an inside job, or inside influenced. But with all due respect, if you keep exotic animals of high value and rarity, and are open to the public, shouldn't security rival that of a major bank or building of national security?


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 18, 2013)

KingSirloin said:


> Almost sounds like an inside job, or inside influenced. But with all due respect, if you keep exotic animals of high value and rarity, and are open to the public, shouldn't security rival that of a major bank or building of national security?



I completely agree with you re the security. Taking a guess though I would say that they would be working with a finite budget and if it means feeding animals, keeping correct husbandry practices up maintaining correct ohs etc etc etc security might be lower on the list. Its a damn shame the whole thing.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 18, 2013)

it's a bad situation all round,now not only do they have to try and replace the missing reptiles and repair all the damage done by these low-lifes they are going to have beef up security all while they are running on very little money
Does anyone know if they are going to ask for donations to help?


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Jul 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear it has come to the point of offering a cash reward when as previously mentioned this money would be better spent within the park. I hope they catch the scumbags that did it.


----------



## jeffa_8 (Jul 18, 2013)

If you have a spare exotic reptile in your possession I'm sure they will take it off your hands to put on exhibit


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Jul 18, 2013)

jeffa_8 said:


> If you have a spare exotic reptile in your possession I'm sure they will take it off your hands to put on exhibit



Not even remotely funny!


----------



## dragondragon (Jul 18, 2013)

They should put the reward for higher than the value they say they are if they care so much about them.


----------



## Pitttownboy (Jul 18, 2013)

What about publishing a list of what was taken so we know what to look out for, I get offered exotics regularly pythons and venomous so if I was offered what was taken without a list I wouldn't know. I don't keep exotics before anyone asks just know a lotta peeps in the hobby


----------



## bk201 (Jul 18, 2013)

the amount of animals on display is only a small proportion of what any reptile park or zoo has...i doubt they would need to buy new reptiles they would just display something else...


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 18, 2013)

The reward is being offer so they can prosecute those responsible, if someone knew something about who did it im sure they would point the finger for $10k. I dont think they are just gonna accept someone bringing them back and handing them $10k and being ok about what has happened.


Rick


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 18, 2013)

dragondragon said:


> They should put the reward for higher than the value they say they are if they care so much about them.



and where do they get the money from mate?


----------



## Wilfred (Jul 18, 2013)

Inside job if they want a good tip off start on there employees and volinters


----------



## KingSirloin (Jul 18, 2013)

Perhaps a fundraiser can be organised, not just for security, but general bills, acquisition of new animals, feeding etc. There's plenty of chocolate bars sold for charities, no reason why a reptile park can't be helped.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 18, 2013)

That is what insurance is for


----------



## KingSirloin (Jul 19, 2013)

Insurance doesn't replace the animals, only the value, and doesn't give you any more for increased security or bring back rare creatures. And is unlikely to get paid at all if they prove it's an inside job. Things like this often happen so people 'can' claim insurance. Prevention is better than cure.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Jul 19, 2013)

My mum and I recon its an inside job.. I mean iv been to the park many times and there is massive barb wire fences and things that not just any1 would climb over to get a few reptiles, we also think it was planed as not just any1 would know where those exotics and the other show animals would be held and how to get them out of locked tanks, when I went to have a look at the exotics room there was a pain of glass that you could look through and they had massive coded padlocks and im guessing it would be higher security for there exotics. Personally I just hope these animals get returned, money or not... also I think the donation idea is a good idea too


----------



## Bananapeel (Jul 19, 2013)

Such an awful event.  
10K is a fair sum of money and anyone with knowledge (excluding most likely the perpetrator) would have no reason not to give up information. Not just for the money but for justice hopefully to those involved. 
As much as I hate the scumbags I would have thought that they would be taking care of the animals as I'm sure that what they want is money and dead reptiles whether exotic or not, aren't worth as much as live ones especially if they attempt to breed them. The conditions may not be top notch but I don't doubt that they would be trying to keep them alive as best they could. 

Hopefully the animals are returned or at least getting a decent life someway or another. Best of luck to the Reptile Park.


----------



## Nash1990 (Jul 20, 2013)

Pitttownboy said:


> What about publishing a list of what was taken so we know what to look out for, I get offered exotics regularly pythons and venomous so if I was offered what was taken without a list I wouldn't know. I don't keep exotics before anyone asks just know a lotta peeps in the hobby



If you hear about any exotics for sale or you're offered one just report the animal to the park, you may get a bit of money out it


----------



## rockethead (Jul 20, 2013)

I would look at maintance/trades people like sparkes that wire everything up or who has been in the restricted areas


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 20, 2013)

rockethead said:


> I would look at maintance/trades people like sparkes that wire everything up or who has been in the restricted areas


It would have to be someone that is into reptiles or have contacts in the reptile world for the animals to be cared for and sold off. Most people in the general public would not know the price of any reptile. If there was an electrician there that had nothing to do with reptiles and was was inclined to steal he would more than likely steal the copper wire to sell.


----------



## SurrealReptiles (Jul 20, 2013)

Offering rewards for the animals return and rewards for prosecution yet they haven't released a list of the stolen animals. 
Seems a little odd to be honest.

Are they expecting someone to come up to someone and say "Do you want to buy an American alligator? If not I have 22 other non de- script reptiles for sale


----------



## Pitttownboy (Jul 22, 2013)

Nash1990 said:


> If you hear about any exotics for sale or you're offered one just report the animal to the park, you may get a bit of money out it


I don't need the money and to be honest its sick they have to offer a reward surely doing the right thing is reward in itself, a lot of offers of non natives are anonymous, on the spot deal-sort of capers not here's my number call me if you want it or they would all be dobbed in to the cops. I'm not against non natives just not in the hands of morons


----------



## scorps (Jul 22, 2013)

As much as it sucks they where stolen, I highly doubt the people who stole them doesnt know basic reptile care.


----------

